# New to me MTD 5/22. Problems...



## Carl1783

*New guy from Eastern WA*

Greetings! New guy from Eastern WA/Northern ID here. After the winter we had, I decided to bite the bullet and get a blower. Just picked up a used MTD 5/22. It's older, looks like early 2000s? 

The blower came from an estate sale. The gal who's dad owned it said "great shape, everything works, less than 10 hours I'm sure"... the usual bs. But it started first pull and everything worked at a glance so I offered $260 and took it home. 

No idea how many hours are on it. Just at first glance I could tell the scraper is shot and the shoes are way out of adjustment. It also has this oil leak from a hose near the carb. It didn't start leaking until I got it home (of course). I'd like to show you guys and help me figure out what this tube is and why it leaks continually. Looks like a gas/oil mixture. Could be crankcase vent? It's stored in a shed so maybe the heat makes it expand? 

Thanks!


----------



## knu2xs

Hello Carl & a big *WELCOME ABOARD* from The Great Lakes State of Michigan!


If you don't get any responses to your question(s) here, in the Intro sub-forum, 
you might want to try posting in the MTD sub-forum, linked below.


MTD Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


FYI, this is the off season so things are slow around here. It does get busy during "the season." :wink2:


----------



## Carl1783

Greetings! Just picked up a used MTD 5/22. It's older, looks like early 2000s? 

The blower came from an estate sale. The gal who's dad owned it said "great shape, everything works, less than 10 hours I'm sure"... the usual bs. But it started first pull and everything worked at a glance so I offered $260 and took it home. 

No idea how many hours are on it. Just at first glance I could tell the scraper is shot and the shoes are way out of adjustment. It also has this oil leak from a hose near the carb. It didn't start leaking until I got it home (of course). I'd like to show you guys and help me figure out what this tube is and why it leaks continually. Looks like a gas/oil mixture. Could be crankcase vent? It's stored in a shed so maybe the heat makes it expand? 

Also, electric start doesn't work. Any tips?

Thanks!

(Moderator note: Carl has two introduction posts in this thread because two threads were combined into this one thread, since they have similar topics.)


----------



## leonz

Hello Carl,

Welcome, and a warning, as a returning member snow blower attraction sickness is contagious around here, just ask me ha, ha!

That rubber hose should connect to a barbed fitting near or on the carburator from the crankcase breather I think-the one on my 16 hp Briggs + Stratton industrial engine is huge in comparison. If you could post the engine model number that would help us all to help you. 

Until we know which model engine you have we are going in circles and the last thing you need is an engine fire from spilled fuel.


----------



## sscotsman

Engine model is shown in one of the photos:

Tecumseh 
model: HSSK50
serial: 67324N
DOM: 4241 (then more number cut off on the photo)

Engine made in 2004.
2005 model year snowblower.

Scot


----------



## Carl1783

Thanks for the replies! I will check on the carb for a barbed connection for the hose to go. Any idea why it is leaking when it isn't running?


----------



## jtclays

Looks


----------



## leonz

The primer bulb was my second later thought too. Drain the old oil and old gas and use high test fuel-I use high test for the 25 to one mixed gas I use and straight gas with Sea Foam for the Toro push mower and the LA115


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Carl1783 said:


> Greetings! Just picked up a used MTD 5/22. It's older, looks like early 2000s?
> 
> The blower came from an estate sale. The gal who's dad owned it said "great shape, everything works, less than 10 hours I'm sure"... the usual bs. But it started first pull and everything worked at a glance so I offered $260 and took it home.
> 
> No idea how many hours are on it. Just at first glance I could tell the scraper is shot and the shoes are way out of adjustment. It also has this oil leak from a hose near the carb. It didn't start leaking until I got it home (of course). I'd like to show you guys and help me figure out what this tube is and why it leaks continually. Looks like a gas/oil mixture. Could be crankcase vent? It's stored in a shed so maybe the heat makes it expand?
> 
> Also, electric start doesn't work. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks!


Start looking on E-bay for a new starter. it will cost you more to try and fix the old 1. than E-bay route. it could be a breather tube but I have never seen 1 that long and looking like a fuel line. the pic you posted of it is a little hard to see there. might just have to remove the carb for a better looksee around in there. looks like you will have to put a new scraper bar and shoes on it also. better check out those belts.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

It has way more than 10 hours on it. it never came with turf type tires. it had the carlise snow hogs as standard tires. so somewhere down the line tires were switched out.


----------



## Carl1783

Looks like we have a winner. It was the primer line. It had rotted off the barb. Opened it up and cut the old nasty end off and stuck it on the carb. 

Fuel was 2 stroke mix. PO must have thrown it in there. Drained it and ran some seafoam through the engine. 

Drained the oil, it was black as tar. Filled up with 5w-30 partial synthetic. 

Degreased the whole thing and hosed it off. Looks pretty good now. 

Adjusted the shoes. They are in good shape. Mostly cuz the previous guy had it riding right on the housing... Is it worth it to grind the peeling paint and rust off the edges down there and repaint it? 

Scraper is pretty banged up but still seems to work? Probably worth it to replace it tho eh? 

Starts right up, ran it at idle for a while and it sounds good. Opened it up full throttle and it has a hesitation to it. Played with the adjustment screw on the bottom of the carb and it seemed to go away. 

Electric start has nothing going for it. Is it worth it to take apart or should I just pick up a new one?


----------



## jtclays

If the


----------



## Carl1783

Pull the starter apart. Stator looks pristine. When I press the starter button it doesn't even click, it's like there's nothing inside there. It's just mush.


----------



## jtclays

Carl,


----------



## micah68kj

Before buying a new starter take that one off and clean it up a little. Tnese have a tendency to get dirty and stop working. That nose ,I believe, is supposed to attach to your caeb and is the tube for your primer. 
That blower has seen some use. You need to watch some youtube videos by _doneyboy73_


----------



## jtclays

Wond


----------



## sscotsman

jtclays said:


> Wonder if a MOD can combine these two posts so Carl has one source of questions/suggestions?
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/116002-new-me-mtd-5-22-


good idea!
done..

Scot


----------



## jtclays

:wink2:Thanks Scot.


----------



## Carl1783

Jtclays was right on the money. Pried the T switch apart and disassembled the Cherry switch inside it. It was corroded and broken inside. Looks like a spring type mechanism, when you press down on the button the spring bridges the gap between the electrical contacts and completes the circuit. My button wasn't clicking. The switch is cheap and kind of fell part when I opened it up so I'll have to pick up another one. 

Just to test if the starter motor was functional, I wired the switch together and completed the circuit and plugged it and the starter spun right up!


----------



## jtclays

Carl1783 said:


> Just to


----------



## Carl1783

Yeah! I'll be into it about $5 for the switch and some glue. I kinda broke some of the plastic inside the housing, but I think a lot of silicone glue should make it waterproof.


----------



## Carl1783

After some more internet searching and looking at both the MTD numbers and Tecumseh numbers, it seems to me that this blower is a 1995 model, not a 2005 model. Any takers?


----------



## sscotsman

Carl1783 said:


> After some more internet searching and looking at both the MTD numbers and Tecumseh numbers, it seems to me that this blower is a 1995 model, not a 2005 model. Any takers?


Yep, you are probably right..
I got 2005 from this:

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/tecumseh-model-locator.aspx

And I have believed that Tecumseh started using "DOM" only after 2004..
but that isnt necessarily correct.
And googling the MTD model number does bring up hits for 1995.
So based on that I would say 80% likely to be 1995.

Scot


----------



## Carl1783

sscotsman said:


> Yep, you are probably right..
> I got 2005 from this:
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/tecumseh-model-locator.aspx
> 
> And I have believed that Tecumseh started using "DOM" only after 2004..
> but that isnt necessarily correct.
> And googling the MTD model number does bring up hits for 1995.
> So based on that I would say 80% likely to be 1995.
> 
> Scot


Any idea what the MSRP was on a 5/22 in '95?

Also, I am guessing that my '95 MTD with the Tecumseh HSSK50 is a 100% American Made machine?


----------



## Motor City

I'd take the starter off and see if the gear needs freeing up. The tend to get stuck if not used. I put a little Slyde Glide on the shaft, to lube them up. Also plug it in and tap with a hammer, while pushing the engagement button, sometimes this free's them up, also.


----------

